# Salamanders in valve boxes



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

A couple weeks ago I was doing a random inspection of my valve boxes and came across two that each had 1-2 spotted salamanders in them. How do you think they got in there? Is it more likely they tunneled in from the bottom or climbed down through the finger hole in the cover? Do I need to remove them? They've been in there for at least a couple weeks now.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I would leave them alone and let them live in there. They will eat all the insects, larvae, and some types of grubs.

I actually put ceramic houses in my garden for frogs and toads to live in. They can eat a lot of bugs every night.

They like cool damp spaces, and moisture and shade attract them. They eat ticks, mosquitos, ants, spiders, etc.

If you have salamanders, it is actually a very good indication that the surrounding ecosystem is in great condition.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Cool. So you don't think they're trapped in there or anything like that?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Wow. Not sure how many are aware of it but, salamanders are actually a very critical "indicator" species; they occur only where there is a minimum of pollutants, etc.

I've only seen one in our yard and my heart soared ... until I remembered I use fungicides, etc. and seeing that little guy had to be an outlier who crawled out of the deep, deep, woods on either side of our estate ...

OP, Very happy for you - that is (and salamanders are) awesome!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

stotea said:


> Cool. So you don't think they're trapped in there or anything like that?


I do not think so, but if they grow larger over time, and they are using the holes to get in, they may get stuck inside.

If you are concerned about it, take the lids off at sunset. They will be able to escape then.

Replace the lids, and see if they come back. Their skin is very sensitive, so they need shelter from the sunlight.

Like I said, I actually set up ceramic houses for them to live in, in my flowerbeds. It is cool to see them occasionally.

It does prevent the use of chemicals in those areas. I hand pull weeds in those beds, and be careful pruning.

I can see the lizards and toads and frogs from my windows, cruising by on the hunt or chasing down the bugs....

The toad leaves a pathway through the grass in the morning dew. It is how I know where he is hiding that day.

If you keep an eye out, you learn where they live. I mow at a slower pace to give them time to move away....


----------

